# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Slijm en verstopte neus tijdens inspanning

## Miyamoto

Hallo,

Tijdens enige inspanning in de vorm van joggen krijg ik al gauw last van overtollig slijm, verstopte neus en dit veroorzaakt benauwdheid.

Nu weet ik dat vroeger tijdens worstelen heel snel last had van slijm en een droge keel wat weer zorgde voor benauwdheid tijdens wedstrijden. 

Ook valt mij op dat als ik het puntje van mijn neus ietsjes omhoog druk dat ik makkelijk ademhaal.


Mijn moeder en tante hebben last van COPD maar dit komt door roken dus weet niet of dit erfelijk is.

Wat zou dit kunnen zijn? Ik ben overigens 24 jaar.

----------

